# Bozh, the chief of the Antes



## zlax (Dec 15, 2020)

Few people have heard the story of Boz and Antes. For some time i was doing a simple experiment - i asked my acquaintances about it in real life, none of them said yet: "I heard something about it." But all of them heard the story about the crucifixion of Jesus Christ and the robbers on Golgotha.
Antes (people) - Wikipedia


> The Antes, or Antae (Greek: Áνται), were an early East Slavic tribal polity. They are commonly associated with the archaeological Penkovka culture.




Boz (king) - Wikipedia


> Boz (slavic: Бож, Bozh) was the king of the Antes. His story is mentioned by Jordanes in the Getica; in the preceding years, the Ostrogoths under Ermanaric had conquered a large number of tribes in Central Europe (see Oium), including the Antes. Some years after the Ostrogothic defeat by the invading Huns, a king named Vinitharius, Ermanaric's great-nephew, marched against the Antes of Boz and defeated them. Vinitharius condemned Boz, his sons, and seventy of his nobles, to crucifixion, in order to terrorize the Antes.



The crucifixion of Boz was the decline of the Antes. It is noteworthy that in traditional history, the crucifixion of Christ was at the decline of the Antiquity. Perhaps there is some etymological connection between the words "Antae" and "Antiquity".

Taking into account the emotional importance of the root "Bozh" in Slavic languages (in many Slavic languages the words like "bozhe upasi", "broń boże", "bozhe miy" - has a special emotional meaning on the level of foul words and interjections), in my opinion, there could be a gradual psychological substitution of one crucifixion by another. The clear purpose of the crucifixion of the leader and 70 elders is humiliation (as opposed to a quick execution, this implies that the captured elders were taken prisoner and devoid of will before being crucified), with which the Antes could not live (and reserve a visible trace in history), and ancient Christianity with its version of the crucifixion of God's son and robbers, in this case, became a panacea for this collective traumatic experience.
If the crucifixion of Boz and the culture of the Antes is not a chronicler's fiction, then, according to modern revisionist models, all this probably happened less than 1000 years ago, not more (as Christian chronology claims).
There is very little information available about the Antae period in Europe's past. For example, in some Slavic-speaking countries, the work "The Realm of the Slavs" by the South Slavic Benedictine Mavro Orbini, first published about 420 years ago, is known. Right in two years after the publication "The Realm of the Slavs" has got in the List of forbidden books (Index Librorum Prohibitorum) of Inquisition. Many of the sources mentioned in the book (over 200 names) are now unavailable (destroyed or hidden). According to modern research:


> the surviving copies of the book with the years 1601 and 1606 on the title page are actually a reworked version of the original Orbini's book and printed 50 years later or most likely 100 years later.



As a result, thanks to the deliberate efforts of the Inquisition and Christian missionaries, the story of the crucifixion of God's son (slavic: Syn Boży) and the thieves at the decline of the Antiquity has become the most famous history on Earth, while the story of the crucifixion of Boz and the 70 elders of Antes is barely preserved in rare scraps.


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 16, 2020)

This is going far beyond what the evidence can provide. And to say that the crucifixion of Jesus did not occur because the crucifixion of other characters occurred does not really lead anywhere.


----------



## zlax (Dec 16, 2020)

> This is going far beyond what the evidence can provide.


The presence of the interjection "Bozhe" in all Slavic languages suggests that the story may not have been fictionalised.

It is difficult to speculate on the actual timing of these alleged events. I can only speculate that these events took place more than 250 years ago, but less than 1,000.

Please check this link:
https://liudprando.livejournal.com/64277.html


> Let me explain what the colours of the index mean: blue - author identified, green - unknown author, red - author is in the index, but not mentioned in the text (perhaps the index reflects the original version of the text, subjected to author reduction or censorship), purple - repeating authors.


Thanks to the efforts of the Inquisition, almost no historical writings have survived from this list, to which Orbini referred. Moreover, many of the sources mentioned are not known to modern historians at all.

The story of Bozh (and history of Antes) has been purposely erased for centuries through the efforts of the Christian Church.


----------

